# VIN & Trailer registration



## readNrun

I need to register a trailer that was registered in another state. I have the title and will be going in for a vin verification. (This is in Colorado). I couldn't find the vin number on the trailer so I guess I have to get a plate or have it stamped.

They are also asking for a receipt for the trailer which wasn't even separate from the purchase of the boat. 

Anyone deal with this and have a suggestions on the best approach of generating a receipt and putting a VIN on a trailer?


----------



## mcfarrel

Depending on where it came from there might not be a vin. Wyoming only started requiring/assigning a vin to be stamped on home made trailers in the past couple years. Check the title for a VIN#. If the title and there is no VIN on it you will have to be assigned one by CO DOT which will start a big process. If you can't find it on the trailer and there is one on the title just stamp it on the trailer and get an inspection done.

If there is no VIN Wyoming makes you go through the following process: (hopefully CO process is similar)
1. Get a VIN inspection to verify there is not one on the trailer.
2. Go to DOT and get one assigned to the trailer (bill of sale and photos required)
3. Stamp VIN and get another inspection.
4. Go to County Clerk and get a new Title issued in your name
5. Pay Taxes and Registration

I wouldn't even tell them its for a boat and the title and bill of sale should have the "Amount" you paid for the trailer on it and should suffice as a receipt. Its so you can pay taxes on it. If there isn't an amount paid filled in on the title just tell them you paid $1 for it.


----------



## johnovice

I just started this process here in Wyoming.
County Deputy Sherrif came to my house to inspect trailer and fill in his part of the form verifying no VIN, sent form, photo, bill of sale, and $20. to WY DOT; hopefully a VIN will come back in mail; sherrif comes down again and stamps VIN on trailer tongue; then back to Title office to pay more.


----------



## Osprey

I had the same problem, if there’s no VIN I believe they’ll do an inspection and assign one.** I had to have some kind of affidavit signed by the former owner attesting to his address in a state where registration wasn’t required and then they took care of it.** Otherwise I think you need the certificate of origin from the person/manufacturer who built it.* It’s been several years but I think I printed the affidavit from the CDOT website and mailed it to the former owner and he helped me out.**


----------



## Osprey

I think I misread the issue first time around.... For the receipt I would honestly just write up a bill of sale and literally just get anyone I knew to sign a name to it. They won't know the difference and since it was registered in another state that should make it easier. Colorado is such a pain in the ass with trailers for the privilege of handing them 40 bucks every year.


----------



## Eddy Groover

When I registered my trailer in Colorado about 10-12 years ago. I told them it was a homemade trailer. (I actually pulled it out of a friend's field) They (the DMV) asked me how much it was worth I stated an amount and they gave me a vin sticker for the tongue, registration, and plates. I wish now that I would have estimated its worth cheaper as the cost is somehow factored into the annual registration cost.


----------



## readNrun

In my case I do have a title with a vin on it. It's just not on the trailer. So I assume I need to:

1) get a vin plate for the trailer
2) get the vin verification done at the dmv
3) get it registered and plates

I'll create a bill of sale for the trailer. To the best of my knowledge it was $1 ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## psu96

I bought a trailer from someone who built it himself. I went to the DMV and told them I built it and all I had to do was have a state trooper inspect it and sign off on how much it weighed. DMV gave me a new vin/title/plates. $70


----------



## brendodendo

Don't tell them it was $1, or they might have a standard amount on which they assign it. If it was a vehicle, they will take a $1 bill of sale and then assign it Kelly Blue Book value. It is better to say that you paid $200 as not to arouse suspicion.


----------



## catwoman

We had a crappy homebuilt trailer we bought off Craigslist, no receipt. It went just as PSU has described.


----------



## melted_ice

Easiest thing, as has been stated, is to say you built it and go through that process. Not that it is all that pleasant either.


----------



## sledhooligan

Buy some number punches and stamp the VIN in your self. Or go to the court house get the paper work for a home built trailer. Have the measurements of the trailer . When filling out the paper itll ask you for a material build sheet just write down materials on hand. Meaning you built it out of stuff you had lieing around. Give it a value and you are done. Right then a there theyll give you a small plate with a vin number to rivit into the trailer and plates your title will come i the mail. I had to do this on a trailer that came from florida , florida is a bill of sale state not a title like co. I did the home built way becuase the paper work dot and state patrol inspection way is bs just for a little trailer.


----------



## caverdan

All you have to do is take the vin number off the registration you have.......and have someone weld that number onto the tongue of the trailer. I have a couple of trailers that the manufacturers tag falling off, so I took them to a welder friend. It's that easy and ever so permanent.


----------



## bmiller

caverdan said:


> All you have to do is take the vin number off the registration you have.......and have someone weld that number onto the tongue of the trailer. I have a couple of trailers that the manufacturers tag falling off, so I took them to a welder friend. It's that easy and ever so permanent.


By far this will be the easiest and cheapest way to go. 

If you have a registration from another stste then there is a VIN for the trailer. 

After putting it on the trailer you can get the VIN verification done locally, your DMV office will tell you who to use in your area.


If you need it welded and can get it down to BV or near I70/Hwy7 I can do it for you.


----------



## Skikbum66

If it's a homemade trailer go to your county clerks office. They will inspect and assign a vin if one can't be found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## readNrun

Skikbum66 - Here in Boulder County that's not the process. You need to actually go to a state trooper office (only two of which are nearby) and have them issue a vin - as instructed by the DMV. I wound up just making a plate since I had the vin on the title and gluing it to the frame. Worked and I now have plates and the title is on the way


----------



## elkhaven

bmiller said:


> By far this will be the easiest and cheapest way to go.


Well I agree that is pretty permanent but not so easy IMHO... I say this as I have an old lincoln stick welder and If I welded numbers it would have to take up several feet of space ... We here in MT have about the same rules you do it appears and I've gone through this process several times. The easiest way, as sledhooigan said, is to stamp it on the trailer. Most welding, metal working shops will have a set of punches, or you could purchase them (might cost as much as welding, especially for a long number)... I get them from a friendly surveyor. Then just stamp the trailer where ever CO mandates (behind the tongue, on the axel or one the "drivers side near where the tongue attaches to the body" (as MT tells me??)... I personally will be doing it right behind the hitch for my newly re-purposed trailer.


----------



## Skikbum66

They do have a trooper stop in here also. My trailer was originally built in 55. (Even has Rambler hub caps) Somewhere along the way the vin was assigned. I like a metal stamp myself. Can put it multiple spots in case of theft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David Miller

Had no problems! Told them it was a homemade trailer and the value and that was all they needed. The subject of VIN never came up.


----------

